# BootCamp ne peut partitioner les disque...



## neelo59 (8 Janvier 2018)

Hello toutes et tous !

Je vous souhaite une merveilleuse année 2018 remplie de succès !!
En ce qui me concerne, elle commence par une ... défaite  mais non, je sais que vous allez m'aider ( j'y crois pas comme je suis ... suspect).

Bon voilà, il y a quelques temps j'avais demandé de l'aide à cause d'une impossibilité de mettre à jour vers High Sierra et Macomaniac m'avait aidé à résoudre ce problème.

Ce début d'année j'ai décidé de tout repartir à zéro et j'ai fait une installation propre de High Sierra.
Le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à installler Windows 10 avec BoootCamp, je vous laisse voir la capture d'écran :







Pour gagner du temps j'ai mis le code:


```
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         524.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +524.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            192.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 41.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data Films                   499.9 GB   disk2s2
```

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour *neelo
*
Le blocage du re-partitionnement tient peut-être à des erreurs dans le système de fichiers *apfs* générateur du *Conteneur disk1*.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


qui vérifie (sans réparation) le système de fichiers *apfs*

=> poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## neelo59 (8 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *neelo
> *
> Le blocage du re-partitionnement tient peut-être à des erreurs dans le système de fichiers *apfs* générateur du *Conteneur disk1*.
> 
> ...





macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *neelo
> *
> Le blocage du re-partitionnement tient peut-être à des erreurs dans le système de fichiers *apfs* générateur du *Conteneur disk1*.
> 
> ...



Hello macomaniac, j'espère que tu vas bien !

Voilà le résultat :


```
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2018)

Il n'y a aucune anomalie dans le système de fichiers *apfs*.

Il y a *197 Go* de données en tout dans le *Conteneur* > donc *328 Go* d'espace libre. De quoi se livrer à un test de re-partitionnement manuel.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g jhfs+ BROL 0b
```


cette commande rétrécit non destructivement (mode "*live*" : volume impliqué laissé monté) le *Conteneur disk1* > et sa partition de résidence *disk0s2* --> et crée avec l'espace libéré une partition *disk0s3* > avec un système de fichiers *jhfs+* > montant un volume intitulé *BROL*

=> tu n'as qu'à afficher ici - succès ou échec - le retour de cette commande.


----------



## neelo59 (8 Janvier 2018)

Hello macomaniac, je voudrais juste te dire qu'avant que je fasse l'installation propre de High Sierra, j'ai eu le même problème en voulant installer Windows avec BootCamp !

Voilà le résultat :


```
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g jhfs+ BROL 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (62990291+1) bitmap address (8366966)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 524 902 957 056 to 400 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2018)

Il y a quand même une erreur qui ressort à la vérification cette fois-ci -->

```
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (62990291+1) bitmap address (8366966)
```


sur-allocation de blocs détectée en ce qui concerne l'appareil principal (= volume *Macintosh HD*)

Il est possible de vérifier s'il y a bien une telle surallocation. Passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre - en copier-coller) -->

```
df -H /
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


une demande de *password* va s'afficher après validation de la 2è (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau. Cette commande est particulièrement longue d'exécution --> attends aussi longtemps qu'il faudra jusqu'au réaffichage de l'invite de commande : 
	
	



```
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$
```
 en signe de complétion

la 1ère commande retourne la taille d'occupation des blocs du volume *Macintosh HD* - en *GB* (*gigabytes* : base 10)

la 2è la taille de ses fichiers contenus - en *Gi* (*gibibytes* : base 2)

=> poste les 2 tableaux retournés.


----------



## neelo59 (8 Janvier 2018)

et voilà :


```
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   525G   198G   322G    39% 3007937 9223372036851767870    0%   /
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/7n/7lpfcp6j4sx310m12mjkyq_40000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/7n/7lpfcp6j4sx310m12mjkyq_40000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/7n/7lpfcp6j4sx310m12mjkyq_40000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/7n/7lpfcp6j4sx310m12mjkyq_40000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
1.0K    /home
460M    /usr
3.8G    /.Spotlight-V100
1.0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2.6M    /bin
4.0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1.1M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
2.8G    /Library
6.2G    /System
43M    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/7n/7lpfcp6j4sx310m12mjkyq_40000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/7n/7lpfcp6j4sx310m12mjkyq_40000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/7n/7lpfcp6j4sx310m12mjkyq_40000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/7n/7lpfcp6j4sx310m12mjkyq_40000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
2.2G    /private
17M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
144G    /Users
23G    /Applications
4.5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2018)

Il y a *198 Go* de blocs alloués au volume *Macintosh HD* et (j'ai sorti la calculette) *183 Gi* de fichiers contenus = par conversion *196,5 Go* de fichiers. En sachant que la taille du système de fichiers résidant sur les blocs de tête de la partition est toujours créditée au volume et donc comprise dans les blocs alloués --> on obtient donc une congruence entre les 2 mesures.

Il n'y a donc pas de sur-allocation de blocs manifeste.

Tu peux toujours re-démarrer en mode *Recovery* > dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» faire un *S.O.S.* sur le volume *Macintosh HD* > puis revenir dans ta session et retenter la commande de re-partiitonnement :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g jhfs+ BROL 0b
```

=> résultat ?

je ne devrais pas demander puisque je le sais déjà --> 
	
	



```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## neelo59 (8 Janvier 2018)

```
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g jhfs+ BROL 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (19609149+1) bitmap address (8363200)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 524 902 957 056 to 400 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2018)

La question suivante est --> as-tu une sauvegarde intégrale (clone ou TM) du volume *Macintosh HD* ?

- parce que la seule solution me paraît de démarrer en mode Récupération > supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* > ré-installer High Sierra ce qui va régénérer un *Conteneur apfs* à partir d'un système de fichiers qu'on espère valide cette fois > récupérer les données de la sauvegarde.

- car il y a manifestement une foirade dans le système de fichiers *apfs* > mais qui ne ressort pas (à part une surallocation de blocs qui n'a pas d'effets comptables) > et qui échappe à la réparation. Bref : en l'état > le système de fichiers *apfs* est verrouillé en taille de blocs gérés (les *524,9 Go* de la partition *disk0s2*).


----------



## neelo59 (8 Janvier 2018)

Je peux faire une sauvegarde avec Clone, pas de problèmes mais tu crois vraiment que ça pourra résoudre le problème ? Cette nouvelle installation de High Sierra date de samedi. Il me semble pas avoir vu de problèmes lors de l'installation.

Ce qui est bizarre aussi c'est qu'avant la nouvelle installation, j'ai eu le même problème avec BootCamp.

Mais je veux bien essayer de faire ta proposition, je vais m'acheter un disque en semaine.

Je te tiens au courant et merci beaucoup pour ton aide.
Nello


----------



## Locke (8 Janvier 2018)

Sur quel Mac tu tentes d'installer Windows 10 ?

Depuis le Bureau, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## neelo59 (8 Janvier 2018)

Hello Locke !
c'est : iMac (Retina 4K, 21.5-inch, Late 2015)

Je sais pas si ça peut influencer mais j'ai remplacé le disque dur original par un Crucial SSD MX300


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

neelo59 a dit:


> Ce qui est bizarre aussi c'est qu'avant la nouvelle installation, j'ai eu le même problème avec BootCamp.



Tu veux dire : l'OS «Sierra» installé --> il était déjà impossible de re-partitionner non destructivement la partition principale (sur laquelle montait le volume *Macintosh HD*) ? - blocage du re-partitionnement hérité, par conséquent, par l'OS «High Sierra» installé en mode "mise-à-niveau" du «Sierra» précédent ?

- est-ce que «FileVault» était activé dans l'OS «Sierra» ? --> ce qui fait que le chiffrement aurait été importé par l'OS «High Sierra» ?

Comme le tableau retourné par une commande : *diskutil list* --> ne fait pas ressortir pour le format *apfs* si le volume de l'OS est ou non protégé par un chiffrement --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap list
```


et poste le tableau détaillé du *Conteneur apfs* --> ce qui montrera si un chiffrement existe ou non.

Il serait utile que tu fasses un clone intégral du volume *Macintosh HD* sur un DDE > de manière à pouvoir démarrer sur ce volume > effacer entièrement le disque interne du Mac > créer un volume vide au format *jhfs+* > tester "à vide" depuis le clone si ce volume est re-partitionnable > puis son espace récupérable.

Si ça fonctionne > ré-installer «High Sierra» > récupérer les données --> le *Conteneur apfs* devrait logiquement être tout aussi re-dimensionnable que l'était le volume vide *jhfs+* qu'il a remplacé.


----------



## neelo59 (9 Janvier 2018)

Hello !
Sur l'ancienne installation j'avais Sierra et j'ai fait une mise à jour vers High Sierra. Ensuite j'ai voulu installer Windows 10 et j'ai eu les mêmes problèmes que maintenant au sujet de la partition.

Voici le tableau :


```
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$ diskutil ap list
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk1 2E92EC94-2551-4593-A596-AC3993708AE8
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk1
    Capacity Ceiling (Size):      524902957056 B (524.9 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   203881734144 B (203.9 GB) (38.8% used)
    Capacity Available:           321021222912 B (321.0 GB) (61.2% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 EB16E206-5EE1-4660-BE3E-315D1293BB65
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       524902957056 B (524.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s1 FA70E372-75A1-40DA-8435-5323B8882305
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /
    |   Capacity Consumed:         200514555904 B (200.5 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s2 0970C8FD-3A95-491E-BAA5-B54B43640171
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         42803200 B (42.8 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s3 D7C7FF06-17F4-41A3-9944-B05355B0BD37
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         1013112832 B (1.0 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s4 60F5A4FF-7F5B-420B-B982-03F4EA352695
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
        Capacity Consumed:         2147504128 B (2.1 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

«FileVault» n'est pas activé dans «High Sierra» > donc ne l'était pas dans «Sierra». Piste à abandonner.

Reste encore à envisager un problème au niveau de la table de partition. Tu peux toujours passer la commande :

```
diskutil verifyDisk disk0
```


pour voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2018)

neelo59 a dit:


> c'est : iMac (Retina 4K, 21.5-inch, Late 2015)


Donc tu peux utiliser un fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft pour faire l'installation et le bon fichier porte le nom de *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*


neelo59 a dit:


> Je sais pas si ça peut influencer mais j'ai remplacé le disque dur original par un Crucial SSD MX300


Aucun impact, le problème est ailleurs, suis toutes les indications de macomaniac avant de faire une nouvelle installation.


----------



## neelo59 (9 Janvier 2018)

@Locke : j'utilise exactement cet ISO mais par prudence je vais le télécharger à nouveau et essayer l'install !

@macomaniac : voici le résultat :


```
iMac-de-Claudio:~ nello$ diskutil verifyDisk disk0
Started partition map verification on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Checking the partition map size
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map verification on disk0
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

La table de partition est sans erreurs.

Le problème ne peut pas provenir de l'ISO de Windows-10 > puisque la commande manuelle de re-dimensionnement du *Conteneur apfs* échoue tout court - indépendamment de toute problématique d'installation de Windows.

Je ne vois plus que le système de fichiers comme cause de blocage.


----------



## neelo59 (12 Janvier 2018)

Hello macomaniac ! bon bin voilà... j'écris ce post depuis .... windows 10 
J'ai fait comme tu me l'as conseillé et tout s'est bien déroulé.

J'ai juste un petit souci encore mais je n'ai pas fait de recherche pour le moment. En fait, depuis Windows 10, Bootcamp ne trouve pas le volume OS X.
Donc si je veux redémarrer sur OS X depuis Windows, je dois cliquer au moment du démarrage sur la touche "alt" pour sélectionner le Mac.

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide et merci aussi à Locke.
A bientôt


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2018)

Ton problème semble lié au système de fichiers *apfs* non reconnu par Windows (cf. ce fil ouvert par *Erix666* : ☞*Probleme redémarrage sous Mac OS*☜).

# note : comment as-tu rendu possible le re-partionnement pour créer une pattition *BOOTCAMP* ? - en réparant le système de fichiers *apfs* ? - en supprimant le Conteneur pour le recréer ?


----------



## neelo59 (12 Janvier 2018)

Hello macomaniac !
Oui je viens de voir le fil en question. Je vais installer le soft proposé.

Pour l'installation de Windows, j'ai fait comme tu me la proposé, c'est-à-dire :


> Il serait utile que tu fasses un clone intégral du volume *Macintosh HD* sur un DDE > de manière à pouvoir démarrer sur ce volume > effacer entièrement le disque interne du Mac > créer un volume vide au format *jhfs+* > tester "à vide" depuis le clone si ce volume est re-partitionnable > puis son espace récupérable.
> 
> Si ça fonctionne > ré-installer «High Sierra» > récupérer les données --> le *Conteneur apfs* devrait logiquement être tout aussi re-dimensionnable que l'était le volume vide *jhfs+* qu'il a remplacé.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2018)

D'accord : tu as donc bien effacé l'*apfs* bancal pour en recréer un valide. Une opération un peu lourde mais qui semblait incontournable. Malgré le code de sortie de la vérification qui donnait un *0* (= zéro erreur) --> il fallait bien qu'il y ait un loupé dans l'installation de l'*apfs*.


----------



## neelo59 (12 Janvier 2018)

Effectivement maco !
En tout cas re merci pour ton aide !!!!!!!

macomaniac ... what else ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Janvier 2018)

neelo59 a dit:


> what else ?


pas de clo[o]ne, y ! un café moussonné du Kerala, moulu à la main avec un moulin de comptoir à roue.​


----------



## Erdis (17 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous!

Déjà merci parce que j'ai cherché mais personne n'avait le même soucis que moi je ne comprenais pasjusqu'à ce post entre Neelo59 et Macomaniac. Alors j'ai tout lu, le second post également mais je dois avouer que j'ai pas tout saisi entre les manips et les vérifications. Je sais qu'il me faut un DDE pour mettre un clone Sierra dessus qui va me permettre de réparer le Sierra du mac puis retenter pour repartitionner correctement. Il faut 50Go d'espace sur le DDE au minimum. Par contre je galère un peu à effectuer la manip j'ai un peu peur de commettre une erreur irréparable... Serait-il possible d'avoir une marche à suivre même succinte s'il vous plait?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir *Erdis
*
Quel est exactement le problème que tu rencontres ? - tu ne peux pas créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* pour installer Windows ?


----------



## Erdis (17 Janvier 2018)

J'ai tenté l'aventure et faut que ça marche j'ai pas pu sauver toutes mes données x)

Alors je navigue de tuto en tuto sur youtube. La je copie mon os grâce à carbon copy cloner. Ensuite je dois redémarrer grâce à l'os sur mon DDE et formater l'os de mon mac. Je dois vérifier que c'est ok mais pour ces 2 étapes je suis pas sur de la marche à suivre


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Pour que j'aie une idée de la configuration de ton disque --> va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Erdis (17 Janvier 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            81.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 38.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS SAS                     500.1 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +199.5 MB   disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Firefox                 199.5 MB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +536.9 MB   disk4
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS StellarDriveClone       536.9 MB   disk4s2

macbook-pro-de-samou:~ Erdis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Je vois que tu as *81,4 Go* dans le volume *Macintosh HD* et *2,6 Go* dans les autres volumes = *84 Go*. Ce qui ne te laisse que *37 Go* de libre. En te gardant au moins *7 Go* de libre pour le *Conteneur apfs* > tu n'aurais que* 30 Go* pour une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Je ne suis pas sûr que l'«Assistant BootCamp» accepte de créer une partition aussi petite pour installer Windows.

Par ailleurs > je te signale que le disque de *500 Go* identifié ici comme *disk2* a une table de partition désignée comme *FDisk_partition_scheme* = *MBR* (table de type Windows ancien). Est-ce que c'est voulu ? - au cas où tu voudrais que le volume *SAS* soit démarrable (par exemple s'il abritait un clone) --> ce ne serait pas possible avec une table *MBR* qu'il faudrait remplacer par une *GPT* (*G*UID *P*artition *T*able).

=> est-ce que tu pourrais clarifier ces points ?


----------



## Erdis (17 Janvier 2018)

Rien n'est voulu c'est le genre de chose que je ne touche pas (consciemment du moins). Mais du coup est-ce possible de mettre windows? Quitte à faire de la place ce n'est pas un probleme


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Tu as des données dans le volume *SAS* ?

----------

Par ailleurs > pour vérifier si le *Conteneur apfs* accepte en l'état actuel le repartitionnement > passe (en copier-coller direct) la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


cette commande rétrécit (non destructivement) le *Conteneur apfs disk1* et sa partition-support *disk0s2* à *100 Go* > et crée avec l'espace libéré une partition *disk0s3* montant un volume intitulé *Brol* d'environ *20 Go*.

Si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur > poste le nouveau tableau retourné par un : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 - si tu as un message d'erreur > poste-le ici.

# si le re-partitionnement fonctionne dans le sens "aller" > il est évident que la manœuvre dans le sens "retour" aussi : supprimer la partition-test et récupérer l'espace au *Conteneur apfs*.


----------



## Erdis (17 Janvier 2018)

Dans Sas oui mais je peux faire de la place facilement ya tout dedans je comprends pour il prend autant de place. Mais je peux mettre mes données sur mon autre ordi et formater Sas (je croyais l'avoir fait)

Je crois qu'il y a un message d'erreur


```
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (4979703+1) bitmap address (285071)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 99 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49153
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

La commande a avorté > parce que le système de fichiers *apfs* s'est mal installé à l'origine. Tu es donc bien dans le même cas que *neelo*. Exactement.

Il faut donc que tu : sauvegardes les données de *Macintosh HD* dans un volume de ton DDE > > supprimes le *Conteneur apfs* > ré-installes High Sierra > récupères les données. Exactement aussi ce que *neelo* a fait avec succès.

La prochaine étape pour toi est donc exactement celle-ci -->


Erdis a dit:


> je peux faire de la place facilement ya tout dedans je comprends pour il prend autant de place. Mais je peux mettre mes données sur mon autre ordi et formater Sas (je croyais l'avoir fait)



Si tu veux créer un clone démarrable dans un volume de ce DDE > il faut que la table de partition soit *GUID_partition_ scheme* (= *GPT*) au lieu de *FDisk_partition_scheme* (= *MBR*) --> il ne suffit pas de reformater le volume. Tu n'as qu'à faire le ménage avec ton autre ordinateur > puis revenir ici et je pourrai te passer une commande qui initialisera le DDE comme il faut.


----------



## Erdis (17 Janvier 2018)

Je veux faire le ménage mais quand j'ai mis "effacer" ca le laisse dans l'état où tu le vois. Je vais réessayer et je reviens

Pour le reste je fais aussi de la place sur le macbook?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Quand ton DDE sera disponible > je peux te passer une commande qui le ré-initialise comme il faut.



Erdis a dit:


> je fais aussi de la place sur le macbook?



Attends d'avoir le DDE paramétré comme il faut.


----------



## Erdis (17 Janvier 2018)

C'est fait


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Alors le DDE attaché au Mac > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le nouveau tableau. J'ai toujours besoin d'être certain du n° du disque cible.

Qu'est-ce que tu veux comme partitionnement éventuel ? - un volume pour un clone de ton *Macintosh HD* et un autre pour des données ?


----------



## Erdis (17 Janvier 2018)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            81.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 38.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +199.5 MB   disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Firefox                 199.5 MB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS SAS                     500.1 GB   disk3s1

macbook-pro-de-samou:~ Erdis$
```

Honnetement j'en sais rien j'y connais rien... Donnée partition ca a l'air bien je te fais confiance


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller)

```
diskutil partitionDisk disk3 gpt jhfs+ Clone 121g jhfs+ Data 0b
```


cette commande met une table *GPT* > et crée 2 partitions principales avec 2 volumes : *Clone* (*121 Go* pour un clone démarrable de *Macintosh HD*) et *Data* (*379 Go* pour toutes les données voulues à copier à la main).

Tu n'as qu'à reposter ensuite le tableau d'un :

```
diskutil list
```


pour vérification.


----------



## Erdis (17 Janvier 2018)

```
Started partitioning on disk3
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk3s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Clone
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Formatting disk3s3 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name Data
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s3 as a 353 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 32768k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk3
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   120.9 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Data                    378.8 GB   disk3s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Tu as tes volumes.

Qu'est-ce que tu veux faire à présent ?


----------



## Erdis (17 Janvier 2018)

Installer windows!

Merci de ta patience


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Ça c'est le but final.

Avant de l'atteindre > tu as plusieurs étapes devant toi.

Voici ce que je te conseillerais -->


*a)* tu te connectes à l'AppStore et tu engages le téléchargement d'un installateur de High Sierra (qui va se télécharger dans les Applications sous l'intitulé : *Installer macOS High Sierra.app*).

*b)* pendant ce temps > tu copies des données de ton compte (films etc.) dans le volume *Data* et tu supprimes les originaux. Il faut absolument que tu amincisses le volume *Macintosh HD* aux alentours de *60 Go* si c'est possible.

*c)* quand tu auras fini de télécharger l'installateur et que tu auras aminci le volume *Macintosh HD* (en déportant des données dans *Data*) > télécharge le logiciel de clonage : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge - démo gratuite un mois) et déplace le logiciel dans les Applications. Tu le lances alors > en choisissant : source = *Macintosh HD* > destination = *Clone* > SafetyNet = *désactivé* --> *Cloner*.

=> un clone démarrable de *Macintosh HD* sera créé dans le volume *Clone* > comportant dans ses Applications un installateur de High Sierra. Tu n'auras qu'à faire signe à ce moment-là et je te dirai comment t'y prendre pour la suppression de l'*apfs* > ré-installation > récupération. Comme tu t'en doutes > en ce qui me concerne ce sera demain...


----------



## Erdis (17 Janvier 2018)

Alors 

1 j'ai déjà installé High sierra cette apres midi. Je dois le réinstaller?

2 mes données sont sur un autre ordi donc je devrais avoirs plus de mémoire que ça si ça va

3 Très je fais ça

Merci et bonne nuit


----------



## Erdis (18 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir à Tous! A Macomaniac

J'ai suivi tes instructions tout est prêt


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Erdis
*
Est-ce tu peux démarrer sur le volume *Clone* ?


----------



## Erdis (18 Janvier 2018)

Euuh... Comment ça?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

Est-ce que tu as utilisé «Carbon Copy Cloner» pour cloner le volume *Macintosh HD* dans le volume *Clone* ?


----------



## Erdis (18 Janvier 2018)

Oui oui tout est fait!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

Alors tu re-démarres ton Mac et tu tiens pressée la touche "*alt*" à partir de l'écran noir jusqu'à l'écran où s'affichent les volumes démarrables.

Tu choisis alors de booter sur le volume *Clone* qui s'y trouve affiché --> et tu dis si tu as bien ouvert ta session dans ce volume externe.


----------



## Erdis (18 Janvier 2018)

Fait!


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

Alors tu sais où trouver le Terminal dans le volume *Clone*.

Passe la commande rituelle :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste ici le tableau --> que j'aie la panorama d'ensemble sous les yeux.


----------



## Erdis (18 Janvier 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            47.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 38.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   120.9 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Data                    378.8 GB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +199.5 MB   disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Firefox                 199.5 MB   disk3s2

macbook-pro-de-samou:~ Erdis$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

Alors hop ! tu passes la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD"
```


qui supprime l'*apfs* > reformate la partition *disk0s2* en *jhfs+* et remonte un volume *Macintosh HD*

=> si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > tu repasses encore un :

```
diskutil list
```


et tu postes le nouveau tableau pour vérification.


----------



## Erdis (18 Janvier 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   120.9 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Data                    378.8 GB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +199.5 MB   disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Firefox                 199.5 MB   disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

Hé ! hé ! -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
```

l'*apfs* a été supprimé.

Alors à présent -->


*a)* tu déclenches l'installateur de High Sierra que tu as dans les Applications > à destination du volume vide *Macintosh HD*

*b)* en fin d'installation > tu as une page te proposant de récupérer des données --> tu coches la case : "*À partir d'un autre Mac*" > et tu choisis le volume *Clone* comme source.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as bien pu ré-ouvrir ta session dans le volume *Macintosh HD* (revenu à l'*apfs*).


----------



## Erdis (18 Janvier 2018)

C'est en cours ca devrait fonctionner. Je prépare l'étape d'après?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles l'« étape d'après » ?


----------



## Erdis (18 Janvier 2018)

Installer Windows! 
C'est ça où je pige rien


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2018)

Attends d'avoir ouvert ta session dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Si l'*apfs* s'est bien installé cette fois-ci --> tu pourras lancer l'«Assistant BootCamp» et il ne devrait pas avoir de mal à créer la partition *BOOTCAMP*.


----------



## Erdis (18 Janvier 2018)

Fait!! j'essaie Bootcamp

Nouveau problème lorsque j'installe windows:
"nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. Pour plus d'information, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation"


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

Ta session ouverte dans le volume *Macintosh HD* --> passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau > que je voie si une partition *BOOTCAMP* a été créée sur ton disque.


----------



## Erdis (19 Janvier 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            45.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +323.7 MB   disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS WineBottler Combo       323.7 MB   disk2s2
```


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

Erdis a dit:


> Installer Windows!
> C'est ça où je pige rien


C'est bien, mais quelle version de Windows et surtout dans quel Mac ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## Erdis (19 Janvier 2018)

Alors j'ai un macbook pro acheté en 2015. La version de windows je m'en fiche un peu je veux juste faire fonctionner 1 ou 2 logiciel (moins gourmand que des jeux)

Le à propos je ne l'ai pas je suis au boulot je posterai ca dès 2h

Edit*
J'ai supprimé la partition bootcamp (enfin j'ai fait machine arrière) donc je la refait ce midi et poste la commande


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

D'après le tableau que tu as posté --> il y a zéro partition *BOOTCAMP*...


----------



## Erdis (19 Janvier 2018)

Oui je fait marche arrière sur la partition boot camp c'était pas très malin... A ma pause je refait le processus et poste le résultat. Désolé 
Je tiens à dire que je vous remercie de m'avoir aidé jusque la et que je fais preuve de bonne volonté je fais vraiment de mon mieux


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

En tout cas --> si tu as déjà pu avoir une fois une partition *BOOTCAMP* --> c'est que le système de fichiers *apfs* s'est bien installé cette fois. 

Ça valait donc la peine de faire toute la manœuvre précédente : alléger *Macintosh HD* > le cloner > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer l'*apfs* > ré-installer High Sierra > récupérer les données.


----------



## Erdis (19 Janvier 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         84.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         37.1 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +84.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            50.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-pro-de-samou:~ Erdis$
```

Cette fois l'installation de windows est allée plus loin (j'ai retelechargé l'iso) mais fini toujours par buguer.

 A propos de mon mac: 
Macbookpro retina 13 pouces début 2015
Processeur 2,7 GHz intel core i5
Mémoire 8Go 1867 MHz DDR3
Disque de démarrage Macintosh HD
Graphisme intel iris graphics 6100 1536


Quand à la version de windows je sais pas je veux juste pouvoir installer 1 ou 2 logiciel dont j'ai besoin. Pas de gros jeux


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         37.1 GB    disk0s4
```


montre qu'aucun *label* (nom de volume = *BOOTCAMP*) n'est associé au *type* (= *Microsoft Basic Data*) de la partition.

*37 Go* : ça me paraît bien petit en taille pour que l'«Assistant BootCamp» valide l'opération.


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

Erdis a dit:


> Quand à la version de windows je sais pas je veux juste pouvoir installer 1 ou 2 logiciel dont j'ai besoin. Pas de gros jeux


Il faut savoir comme mentionné en réponse #72 que ta partition Windows de 37 Go est riquiqui, Apple préconise un minimum de 55 Go... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


----------



## Erdis (19 Janvier 2018)

D'accord mais alors comment gagner de l'espace? J'ai déjà tout enlevé... Je vais essayer d'agrandir l'espace alloué à Windows (BootCamp me l'a proposé)


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

Erdis a dit:


> Je vais essayer d'agrandir l'espace alloué à Windows (BootCamp me l'a proposé)


Négatif, avec Assistant Boot Camp, une fois que l'espace a été alloué, tu ne pourras en aucun cas passer par lui pour agrandir ou diminuer cet espace.


----------



## Erdis (19 Janvier 2018)

Juste avant de créer la partition il me demande quel espace pour Windows et j'ai le choix entre 34Go et un peu plus de 50Go je crois


----------



## Erdis (20 Janvier 2018)

Boot camp ne peut plus créer les partition... Jabandonne c'est impossible!

Merci à tous en tout cas


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

*Erdis*

Poste le tableau retourné par une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


je pourrai vérifier s'il n'y a pas une partition invisible sur le disque qui bloquerait le re-partitionnement.


----------



## Erdis (20 Janvier 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         72.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                49.1 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +72.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            50.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Tu as ta partition BOOTCAMP ici --> 

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                49.1 GB    disk0s4
```

=> qu'est-ce que tu veux faire ? - la supprimer et récupérer son espace au *Conteneur apfs disk1* (et à sa partition de résidence *disk0s2*) ?


----------



## Erdis (20 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour MacoManiac!

Alors je comprends pas trop... C'est récupérer de l'espace pour revenir à la situation de base ou libérer de l'espace pour pouvoir mettre windows? 
Dans les 2 cas gagner de l'espace me va


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Tu as une partition *BOOTCAMP* actuellement --> est-ce qu'il y a un Windows démarrable dans ce volume ?


----------



## Erdis (20 Janvier 2018)

Oui mais il démarre pas


----------



## macomaniac (20 Janvier 2018)

Je suppose alors que tu peux supprimer cette partition avec l'«Assistant BootCamp». Sinon > tu n'as qu'à faire signe et je te passerai les commandes qui le permettent.


----------



## Erdis (20 Janvier 2018)

Merci


----------

